# J 0585 (Botox injection)



## kumeena (Aug 20, 2013)

Good morning everyone,

Patient received  total 300 units Botox injection. Is it OK to bill J0585 x 300??

I am sorry. We are going to take over new clinic .They are going to use EMG guidance to give Botox injection . I am not sure how to bill for that.

Thanks for your feedback/help.


Have a nice day


----------



## annabellee1980 (Aug 20, 2013)

*J0585*

I work in an orthopedic clinic and that is what I bill out as well. J0585 and qty of 300 units or however many units they inject.


----------



## RFoster1 (Aug 20, 2013)

*EMG during Botox*

I believe the EMG code you are looking for is 95870.  As far as the units, I always split them up to 2 digit units.  

ie....

J0585 qty 99
J0585 qty 99
J0585 qty 99
J0585 qty 3


----------



## mhstrauss (Aug 20, 2013)

kumeena said:


> Good morning everyone,
> 
> Patient received  total 300 units Botox injection. Is it OK to bill J0585 x 300??
> 
> ...



Yes, you bill the # of units (including any waste that was not able to be used for another patient) that was injected.

EMG code for chemodenervation guidance is 95874.


----------

